# blue tiger shirmp question



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

my blue tigers have had baby shrimpies and they have orange eyes but look kinda red/pink. my question is is this normal? i have not had babys from them befor so not sure thanks for any help


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Blue tiger shrimp doesn't breed true that is one of the reasons why they are expensive. You'll find many color morphs of the blue tiger shrimp. These colour morphs however, do carry the genes that will make some of their offspring blue tiger shrimp but are a lot cheaper than the perfectly blue ones.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats on the OEBT babies! I love shrimplets, they're adorable. 

As for the color, it's probable that some of your shrimp will be blonde tigers (no blue coloration). As Glaucus says, they don't breed true - blue parents can have blonde babies and blonde parents can have blue babies. The exact genetics behind it aren't yet understood. But, don't write them all off yet. OEBT coloration intensifies with age, so pale babies doesn't mean pale adult shrimp. Give them awhile to grow and you should see at least some of them turn blue.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i know they can have both blond and blue i was just a little puzzled cause they are like baby cherry shrimp red/pink not even blond but do have orange eyes thanks for the help all i cant wait till they get bigger


----------

